# Avant Labs Phenogen



## aggies1ut (May 23, 2004)

Phenogen ??? is a fat loss product like no other. Not only is it the first dietary supplement designed to target the fat storage enzyme diacylglycerol acyltransferase (DGAT), but by supporting optimal nutrient partitioning, PhenoGen??? actually makes the body fight to become lean rather than fighting your fat loss efforts as it normally does. It is aimed squarely at those of you who are significantly overweight, or those who are already fairly lean but want to maintain your lean physique without having to structure your entire life around it.

PhenoGen??? is a proprietary combination of the following ingredients:

1. Salvia Miltiorrhiza (Red sage root) extract, providing broad spectrum tanshinones. These tanshinones inhibit DGAT, preventing the formation of triglycerides, for decreased fat storage and improved leptin sensitivity.

2. SesaThin ??? (Sesame seed extract providing 60% sesamin). SesaThin ??? is a very potent PPAR-alpha agonist, increasing tryglyceride metabolism and removal, for increased fat loss and superior leptin uptake.

3. Guanidinopropionic acid (GPA). GPA is a creatine analogue, which results in a percveption of fuel shortage in the cell, which activates AMPK in a manner quite similar to aerobic exercise. And, just as with aerobic exercise, it results in increased mitochondrial and beta receptor density, for increased fatty acid usage, decreased fat storage, and superior peripheral letpin signalling.

In our modern world of food excess and the pathologies of the obesity epidemic that have come with this excess, Phenogen??? is a breakthrough tool in the quest for leaness and health, for those who need it the most. 

MSRP = $69.99, 3 bottle = $159.99
Beta = $49.99, 3 bottle = $119.99


I guess pre-orders are being taken right now and the write up by Spook was pretty interesting.


----------



## aggies1ut (May 23, 2004)

However, the write up reccomended Phenogen dosaging in combo with a UD 2.0 diet. Is this necessary, or are optimal results just achieved with a UD 2.0 diet?


----------



## Twin Peak (May 24, 2004)

Its not necessary, its just a popular diet that would require different dosing (cyclical) than other diets.


----------



## jay_d (May 24, 2004)

Is Phenogen a new weight loss product that avant labs will be releasing soon?? If so, is it possible to compare with H.E.A.T.??

Which one is better?


----------



## Monolith (May 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by jay_d *_
> Is Phenogen a new weight loss product that avant labs will be releasing soon?? If so, is it possible to compare with H.E.A.T.??
> 
> Which one is better?



H.E.A.T. 

Phenogen


----------



## Twin Peak (May 24, 2004)

Yes, and no.

It will probably be available within a month.

Its totally different from H.E.A.T. Stack, which is a thermogenic, of sorts.

PhenoGen is not comparable to anything else on the market now.  It has two basic purposes:

(1) Fat-loss in the obese.

(2) Anti-fat gain in the lean while overfeeding.


----------



## jay_d (May 24, 2004)

WOW!! It seems to be an amazing product!!!

I look forward to trying this product! thx TP.
Sweet!!


----------



## Twin Peak (May 24, 2004)

Indeed, it will be.

But I'd rather let real world results do the hype for me, once its available.


----------



## ZECH (May 24, 2004)

GPA huh?? I'm curious to see if Avant gets a bashing just as Syntrax did on this?


----------



## Par Deus (May 24, 2004)

I am fairly confident that Spook will be able to handle such criticisms much better than Derek could.


----------



## ZECH (May 25, 2004)

I'm not a expert PHD or scientist here, and I can't say weather or not GPA works or not. But with the majority opinion on GPA being negative and the opinions already out there, how can this be defended? Does he know something everyone else doesn't?


----------



## Twin Peak (May 25, 2004)

Perhaps.

Also, you are not considering the fact that its use here is totally different from the "use" Syntrax had for it, as well as synergistic/antagonistic compounds used in the products.


----------



## topolo (May 25, 2004)

TP, I am very excited about this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ZECH (May 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Perhaps.
> 
> Also, you are not considering the fact that its use here is totally different from the "use" Syntrax had for it, as well as synergistic/antagonistic compounds used in the products.


True!


----------



## brodus (May 25, 2004)

I used a product with GPA (500mg. per serving in MRM Metabolic Pump) and had excellent results (posted a log on here), so in my experience it is not a bunk supplement.


----------



## gopro (May 26, 2004)

I'm curious...and if at all possible, I'd like to hear from Par Deus on this:

For those getting ready for a show...so obviously looking for bodyfat in the 3-4% range...which Avant products (in what combo) would you recommend? What would be the ultimate Avant stack in this case? I have my ideas but would love to see what YOU would recommend.

Thanks.


----------



## Twin Peak (May 26, 2004)

Eric, go to www.avantlabs.com > products > repartitioning > stacks

and there you will find, among others:

*Pre-contest Stack: SesaThin??? + LeptiGen??? Basic/Rebirth + H.E.A.T Stack??? + LipoDerm Ultra???*


Up-regulate fatty acid oxidative gene expression and down-regulate lipogenic gene expression with SesaThin, increase thermogenesis, energy expenditure, and lipolysis with H.E.A.T. Stack, and avoid the starvation response from the massive drop in bodyfat with LeptiGen. Add the finishing touches with site-specific fat burning and diuresis with LipoDerm Ultra.

The result is that you get as ripped to shreds as possible, as fast as possible, even in problem areas, while not being tormented by cravings every waking hour and dreams as well, all the while maintaining muscle mass.

Ectomorph: 1 Month

1 Bottle SesaThin, 9 Bottles LeptiGen Basic, 1 Bottle H.E.A.T. Stack, 1 Bottle LipoDerm Ultra 
MSRP: $480
Discount for1 month with Private Forum Access: $320
Discount 1 month with no Private Forum Access: $288

Ectomorph: 3 Months

2 Bottles SesaThin, 27 Bottles LeptiGen Basic, 3 Bottles H.E.A.T. Stack, 3 Bottles LipoDerm Ultra 
MSRP 3 months: $1395
Discount 3 months with Private Forum Access: $837
Discount 3 months with no Private Forum Access: $697

Mesomorph: 1 Month

1 Bottle SesaThin, 1 Bottle H.E.A.T. Stack, 6 Bottles LeptiGen Basic, 1 Bottle LipoDerm Ultra
MSRP: $375
Discount for1 month with Private Forum Access: $250
Discount 1 month with no Private Forum Access: $225

Mesomorph: 3 Months

3 Bottles SesaThin, 3 Bottles H.E.A.T. Stack, 18 Bottles LeptiGen Basic, 3 Bottles LipoDerm Ultra
MSRP 3 months: $1125
Discount 3 months with Private Forum Access: $675
Discount 3 months with no Private Forum Access: $562

Endomorph: 1 Month

2 Bottles SesaThin, 3 Bottles LeptiGen Rebirth, 1 Bottle H.E.A.T. Stack, 2 Bottles LipoDerm Ultra
MSRP: $480
Discount for1 month with Private Forum Access: $320
Discount 1 month with no Private Forum Access: $288

Endomorph: 3 Months

6 Bottles SesaThin, 9 Bottles LeptiGen Rebirth, 2 Bottles H.E.A.T. Stack, 6 Bottles LipoDerm Ultra
MSRP 3 months: $1380
Discount 3 months with Private Forum Access: $828
Discount 3 months with no Private Forum Access: $690


----------



## atherjen (May 27, 2004)

TP, is the Phenogen going to be available for Canadians?


----------



## instant (May 27, 2004)

I also did Metabolic Pump testing and I had very little results - went back to V12 as soon as I was done and gains start comming again.  I chalk that up to not being a good creatine monohydrate responder.


----------



## aggies1ut (May 27, 2004)

Think you meant to post this in the Avant Summary thread. This is soley regarding Phenogen.


----------



## Twin Peak (May 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> TP, is the Phenogen going to be available for Canadians?



Good question.  I don't know whether the ingredients are an issue with Canadian customs.


----------



## Par Deus (May 29, 2004)

They should not be specifically prohibited, as far as I know, but Canadian customs are a bitch.


----------



## topolo (May 29, 2004)

so is my ex!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Par Deus (May 29, 2004)

dg806 said:
			
		

> I'm not a expert PHD or scientist here, and I can't say weather or not GPA works or not. But with the majority opinion on GPA being negative and the opinions already out there, how can this be defended? Does he know something everyone else doesn't?



Because "everyone else" ain't smart enouh to earn a PhD in their early 20's.

If you don't like that answer, read the write-up, which addresses those issues.


----------



## Par Deus (May 29, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> I'm curious...and if at all possible, I'd like to hear from Par Deus on this:
> 
> For those getting ready for a show...so obviously looking for bodyfat in the 3-4% range...which Avant products (in what combo) would you recommend? What would be the ultimate Avant stack in this case? I have my ideas but would love to see what YOU would recommend.
> 
> Thanks.



I would recommend our Pre-contest stack.

http://magazine.mindandmuscle.net/d...ainF=page.php?pageID=233&setup=top&sfWidth=10

If you have endomorphic tendencies, i would add Phenogen to that.

And, of course, your favorite androen, if going that route.


----------



## Par Deus (May 29, 2004)

Hehe, posted before i read TP's post.


----------



## topolo (May 29, 2004)

Par Deus said:
			
		

> Because "everyone else" ain't smart enouh to earn a PhD in their early 20's.
> 
> If you don't like that answer, read the write-up, which addresses those issues.




oh yeah.........well I got my G.E.D. when I was only 25 so there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gopro (Jun 1, 2004)

Par Deus said:
			
		

> I would recommend our Pre-contest stack.
> 
> http://magazine.mindandmuscle.net/divider.php?&sideF=blank.html&mainF=page.php?pageID=233&setup=top&sfWidth=10
> 
> ...


Thanks TP and PD. I may give these products a test run for the NGA Nationals later this year.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jun 5, 2004)

Would it be optimal to take Phenogen, along with Sesathin?


----------



## Par Deus (Jun 7, 2004)

PhenoGen contains a smaller dose of SesaThin, but yeah, you can definitely combine them for a stronger effect.


----------

